# A billion questions & no answers.. so down n frustrated!! :(



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi guys... As u can see from my Sig I had my lap n dye 3 days ago & the results were worse than i expected,well the results I remember. See that's why I'm so frustrated as my doc went thru everything the min I woke n I'm unsure of what she told me. I ended up staying overnight as i had sickness but I didnt feel bothered ( not sure if that's normal) but now I'm home boom I'm an emotional wreck!! I know she told me its a mess my bowel is stuck to my abdominal wall due to scar tissue from my op for my ectopic in 03 n she treat some adhesions but not sure where,I had ovarian drilling n I'm sure she said the dye didn't spill from my left tube n that my right ovary had wondered off real high n needs fetching back down because if I need IVF ec wouldn't be possible.. She said I'd need to be referred for another op to be opened properly to sort my bowel,the mere thought of being opened up again like that makes me feel ill.. I'm wondering will I have to wait to my 6 week follow up before being referred for this op? I just feel so upset... I feel like I'm even further away from my dream & I'm really struggling. Does anyone know if I can get some info on my lap before my follow up? Don't think i can bare this for 6 weeks!!  I keep telling myself there's people a lot worse off & it works but only for a while!


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Speak to.your gp as the doc should send him a letter to inform him of what was found. You can ask for a copy of your medical records from the hospital but it way take 4-6 w anyway. Good luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree with Mrs B - call your GP and call every day from a week after the op to see if they have the letter, then book an appointment. 

You should also call your cons secretary and make them your friend and see if she can push it along; they can sometimes be a bit slow sending the letters through but if you keep calling her (politely and nicely obviously!) then I'm sure they will hasten it along.

I know it's hard, they tell you all this stuff the second you come out of the GA and then you feel so horrible at the hospital that it doesn't hit you until you start to feel a bit better and are at home.

Hugs honey xxx


----------



## xKTx (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies.. I really don't want to be a pain & pester but I cant wait weeks to find out exactly what was found. Feeling much better today


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hiya hun, I am so sorry to read about what you have been through and I too, am going through something similar. After a lap & dye (7th March) to unblock one of my tubes (initial hsg found one blocked, one partially) I woke in hosp to be told that lap had not been a success and I need a renal ultrasound. That was it. I didn't stay in but I was in hosp for a good 8 hours. I asked and asked to see my consultant but nothing and was sent home not knowing what was wrong with me. My recovery has been hell. I have been stressed out and when I have called the consultants secretary all she says is "he'll see you on the 16th April" which personally I think is torture. I saw my GP as I got an infection in my lap incisions and he had not received my theatre discharge letter (this was now 7 days from the op). I went home and cried and cried. Eventually, 9 days later and a phonecall to my GP I was asked to go in first thing. I new something was up. So, in a nutshell, I was told that one of my ovaries is "absent" and my tubes end blindly on my pelvic wall. I am basically underdeveloped and there is a possibility that my kidneys and bladder are too, which will explain why I have always been terrible when it comes to going the loo and pee about 20 times a day!   my only option for conceiving is IVF.
My advice is keep on the phone calls and work with your GP, they have your back. I could be wrong here and I'm sure that not all consultants are like mine, but personally he acted like he was god. Wouldn't even talk to me on the phone. I get it that he's busy but we all are, regardless of the job we do (whoops - sorry... I'm starting to rant!!!!).
Good luck hun
xx


----------

